# So It Finally Happened---> First Genetic Engineered Human Born in China



## xkm1948 (Nov 27, 2018)

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018...earcher-claims-have-created-gene-edited-twins

Even THE Science Magainze has to use the word "bombshell" this time. As it is fairly HUGE.  Researchers have had the knowledge and technology to do this for a few years know thanks to the ever advancing technology of genome editing and sequencing. However to be the first ever scientist to actually carry out the entire process from editing an embryo to actually being BORN.

This is baby step of course. As a matter of fact Monsanto has been doing this for close to a decade now to engineer livestock and poultry for better meat yields and meat quality. Everyone is waiting for someone to be the first to do this in human.

Genome coding/editing is extremely complex. To put into perspective, what this guy is doing is very much like a copy-paste coding in the programming world---->using established mammlian CRISPR-Cas editing protocol that are publically available and apply it on another mammalian organism--_homo sapiens_. The implication of this first step would be huge. I have little doubt that small scale gene editing will grow fast in the next decade or so. After better understanding of gene regulation network has been made, large scale species evolution may actually be carried out to improve every single aspect of human being: intelligence, metabolism, immunity, appearance and etc.

Figure 1: Example of smaller Gene Regulation Network--Local Regulation Nodes






If you have a kid definitely get them hooked on learning some basic genetic coding skills when they are gonna be at college age. Bioshock may come to life sooner than you thought.

Figure 2: Designer baby


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2018)

This is super cool


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 27, 2018)

As long as the scary, psychotic, murderous and libertarian part of Rapture stays at home, cool.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 27, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> As long as the scary, psychotic, murderous and libertarian part of Rapture stays at home, cool.



You happy now froggy? Your frog-man dream is actually quite possible now. Provide you are willing to raise a frog-human hybrid baby from embryo of course.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 27, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> ...to improve every single aspect of human being: intelligence...


This please.

I heard somebody the other day say that "the smarter you are the more likely you are to be depressed". I said "you know why that is right?". No...why? Because ignorance is bliss. Or, to be more specific, what makes a smarter person feel depressed is having to live in a world full of idiots.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2018)

Deus Ex


----------



## Bones (Nov 27, 2018)

No..... just no.


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 27, 2018)

So how much will the Costco/Walmart one go for compared to the Gucci/Channel


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 27, 2018)

Do we get to select our superpower, or is it random?


----------



## Jetster (Nov 27, 2018)

I like my humans non GMO


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Bones said:


> No..... just no.



I see major consequences resulting from this


----------



## natr0n (Nov 27, 2018)

Soulless beings.

Reminds me of a movie called The Island.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 27, 2018)

natr0n said:


> *Soulless* beings.
> 
> Reminds me of a movie called The Island.


Not anymore than the current lot, seriously I'm not kidding


----------



## natr0n (Nov 27, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> Not anymore than the current lot, seriously am not joking




Indeed. Most people have seared their conscience.


----------



## Frick (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2018)

Only in China.  The West collectively forbade it because of the long term implications.



xkm1948 said:


> If you have a kid definitely get them hooked on learning some basic genetic coding skills when they are gonna be at college age. Bioshock may come to life sooner than you thought.


It was said some time ago that the Digital Age will be replaced by the Bioengineering Age.

What we really need is large, semi-synthetic leaves for industrial CO2 -> O2 conversion.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 27, 2018)

That's some Weird Science.


----------



## delshay (Nov 27, 2018)

My god, Resident Evil. 

First there was the game, then came the movies.  Now it's real.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 27, 2018)

Frick said:


>




Have you watched all of WKUK? That show is one of my favorite things.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 27, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Only in China.  The West collectively forbade it because of the long term implications.
> 
> 
> It was said some time ago that the Digital Age will be replaced by the Bioengineering Age.
> ...



And Drinking water plants


----------



## hat (Nov 27, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Only in China.  The West collectively forbade it because of the long term implications.
> 
> 
> It was said some time ago that the Digital Age will be replaced by the Bioengineering Age.
> ...



If that's true, how long before we allow it because the genetically engineered Chinese people are superior to us in every way? I can see it happening... we're always so worried about China, for some reason.


----------



## Frick (Nov 27, 2018)

Steevo said:


> Have you watched all of WKUK? That show is one of my favorite things.



More than I'd like to admit. And I agree (even though I dislike the sex stuff). Die nameless!


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Nov 27, 2018)

This scares me because it will be only available to the "elite", so there will become even larger divides in society that there already are. This has the potential to be amazing, for medical reasons especially. I mean we can potentially eliminate diseases and improve lives with this technology. But what I really do not want is 'designer babies'. Where do we draw the line with 'playing God' ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2018)

hat said:


> If that's true, how long before we allow it because the genetically engineered Chinese people are superior to us in every way? I can see it happening... we're always so worried about China, for some reason.


The West could sanction China severely, further collapsing their economy in retribution.


Edit: I actually clicked on the link and the OP left out a very, very important detail:


> He told The Associated Press (AP) that he altered embryos for seven couples during fertility treatments, with one pregnancy resulting thus far. In each case, the father was infected with HIV; the mothers were HIV-negative. He’s goal was to introduce a rare, natural genetic variation that *makes it more difficult for HIV to infect* its favorite target, *white blood cells*. Specifically, He deleted a region of a receptor on the surface of white blood cells known as CCR5 using the revolutionary genome-editing technique called CRISPR-Cas9.


The gene modification was medical (anti-HIV treatment) in nature, not "designer baby."


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 27, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> You happy now froggy? Your frog-man dream is actually quite possible now. Provide you are willing to raise a frog-human hybrid baby from embryo of course.










thing is parents with bad genetics would be able to have kids without worrying of passing bad stuff to them and bringing a miserable soul into the world. I have some bad genetics and would love to have babies. Had 2 miscarries.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2018)

Another important direct quote:


> He reportedly went a step further, altering the genome in early stage embryos, which would affect sperm and eggs—the germline—and make the change heritable. Such work is effectively barred in the United States and many other countries. Whether it fits within China’s regulatory environment is not clear.


The idea of gene editing to eliminate diseases like HIV is more appealing to me than vaccination...if it works and has fewer downsides. Natural immunity is preferable to artificially triggered immunity.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Nov 27, 2018)

I actually like sensible application of this technology.  Editing out weakness to disease from our genes would be a positive step forward in human evolution.


----------



## bug (Nov 27, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> You happy now froggy? Your frog-man dream is actually quite possible now. Provide you are willing to raise a frog-human hybrid baby from embryo of course.


Actually, no, that dream isn't more possible than it was before.
This is genetic _editing _(if true, so far it's unconfirmed)_. _Not engineering.
The key point here is genetic _editin_g does not produce synthetic DNA. It also doesn't mix different DNA strands together. All it does is it activates or deactivates some traits on a given DNA strand. It's still pretty complex to do, but let's keep things in perspective.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 27, 2018)

Universal Soldier, glad I am friends with Mr. Van Damme.  Only Mr. Norris stands in our way.

I'm sorry but this should NOT happen.  Anything that can be used for good will be used for evil with worse consequences.

Edit: Added Not.



bug said:


> Actually, no, that dream isn't more possible than it was before.



You must be mistaken.  I am pretty sure I saw on TV that they could perform dolphinplasty and negroplasty.  Pretty sure we are quite far ahead.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 27, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> You happy now froggy? Your frog-man dream is actually quite possible now. Provide you are willing to raise a frog-human hybrid baby from embryo of course.



I would do this.  It can’t be much worse than Sea Monkeys, and way cooler.


----------



## Vario (Nov 27, 2018)

the age of the vat grown winklevoss is upon us


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 27, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The West could sanction China severely, further collapsing their economy in retribution.


A billion something, starving people with a huge land army and nukes, what could go wrong ?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 27, 2018)

Frick said:


> More than I'd like to admit. And I agree (even though I dislike the sex stuff). Die nameless!




Is that a gallon of PCP?

Sex Robot was a great without being over the top, but that was a lot of the point of the show, to be a little over the top when exploring fears to out them in a humourous light, to dig out insecurities and allow us to examine them in the light of day and fun instead of repressing and hiding them from others. To show us all that we are human, and yes, that was just water on my hands.


----------



## Bones (Nov 27, 2018)

Let's stop judging the little tyke and introduce ourselves. 
Oh wait, there he is now!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2018)

Bones said:


> Let's stop judging the little tyke and introduce ourselves.
> Oh wait, there he is now!
> 
> View attachment 111349


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> A billion something, starving people with a huge land army and nukes, what could go wrong ?


Revolution.


----------



## Bones (Nov 27, 2018)

@Solaris17: How fitting is it his name happens to be Khan?
Maybe not quite Chinese but close enough.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 27, 2018)

hmm, might order a few copies of some girls I know...uhm...for studying...


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 27, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Revolution.


Don't think so. More like The Bear and The Dragon by Tom Clancy, if you read it.
PS:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2018)

Spoiler: Off Topic



That video made my point for me.  China is quickly turning into North Korea and the Chinese people don't like it.  Sprinkle poverty on top because of tariffs and sanctions, you got a perfect storm of revolution brewing.  It might take a few decades though.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 27, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Spoiler: Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> That video made my point for me.  China is quickly turning into North Korea and the Chinese people don't like it.  Sprinkle poverty on top because of tariffs and sanctions, you got a perfect storm of revolution brewing.  It might take a few decades though.




Nah, the west may be collapsing first due to the insane wave of extreme liberalism and open border politics


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 27, 2018)

Nah, we are going to destroy our planet via war or pollution first.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 27, 2018)

Well, things are being done in favor of liberalism. You couldn't imagine black people being where they are now a hundred years ago, same will happen with all conservatives in another hundred or so. They will simply die out, probably with a few minor groups creating some sort of secret societies. China has their people under an iron fist, and people must prove their loyalty to china to be in good standing and leave the country when they see fit. In a few hundred years, you basically wont have anyone judging anyone based on whatever, although that might seem hard to imagine at this point. In 500 years, china may become mostly made of black people, although it really seems like looking at the crystal ball at this point. Basically, all nations will have all sorts of races, all sorts of religious beleifs, and the straight white male will become a dying breed. People will be able to resequence their genes and they will be able to get 3d printed parts of their bodies and replace whatever went wrong with theirs. On the dark side, I doubt many will be able to afford treatment, power will remain in the hands of fistful of people.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 27, 2018)

Divide Overflow said:


> I actually like sensible application of this technology.  Editing out weakness to disease from our genes would be a positive step forward in human evolution.



Wouldn't it be a bitch if they found some way to edit out all these nasty diseases that humans are weak against....thinking that they finally found a way to make humans "super" and not die from diseases......only to find out later that what was once a common, non-life threatening thing quickly kills....like athlete's foot and before they can figure it all out the human species is killed off the face of the planet.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 27, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> Wouldn't it be a bitch if they found some way to edit out all these nasty diseases that humans are weak against....thinking that they finally found a way to make humans "super" and not die from diseases......only to find out later that what was once a common, non-life threatening thing quickly kills....like athlete's foot and before they can figure it all out the human species is killed off the face of the planet.



You are correct. It may happen. You also seem to express fear of the unknown, which humans beat times and again throughout history. All it takes is education. Or a leap of faith.


----------



## bug (Nov 27, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> Wouldn't it be a bitch if they found some way to edit out all these nasty diseases that humans are weak against....thinking that they finally found a way to make humans "super" and not die from diseases......only to find out later that what was once a common, non-life threatening thing quickly kills....like athlete's foot and before they can figure it all out the human species is killed off the face of the planet.


Unfortunately it doesn't work like that. You can root out all the diseases you want, but the more DNA replicates, the more likely it is to mutate. Unless you're lucky enough to end up an X-Man, that means cancer.


----------



## RichF (Nov 28, 2018)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> This scares me because it will be only available to the "elite", so there will become even larger divides in society that there already are.


The distance between the wealthiest and the lowest is extreme and has been for thousands of years. Cleopatra wasn't building pyramids. Jeff Bezos doesn't have to pick through landfill piles for scrap metal.



ArbitraryAffection said:


> This has the potential to be amazing, for medical reasons especially. I mean we can potentially eliminate diseases and improve lives with this technology. But what I really do not want is 'designer babies'. Where do we draw the line with 'playing God' ?


Designer babies are fine as long as the people doing the designing are rational. If they aren't, one ends up with things like cats that can't breathe because their noses have been bred away. Unfortunately, human fashion tends to take things to such extremes. That's why female anorexia is considered beautiful on the runway.

However, objectively, a designer baby is the best option for having a baby. A parent would be able to, for instance, avoid having a serial killer as a child, by designing the frontal lobes to fully function. Why would anyone expect a woman to give bone calcium and do all of the other sacrifices to bear and raise a child, only to have to roll the dice on having a child who wants to stab her? That's insanity, frankly.

There is also massive unfairness that degrades the life quality of so many people, like the unfairness caused by beautyism. The worst consequence of having more beautiful people is that beauty will be less of an advantage.

Conformity, of course, is a drawback. Besides the desire to pursue freakishness (the aforementioned pet breeding and model anorexia), there is also the very strong desire to produce assembly line kids. It's already a fact that red-haired men are barred by most sperm banks in the USA, on the basis that there isn't enough demand for red-haired kids. But, hopefully there will still be enough cultural difference to keep some diversity. In the UK right now, red-haired men are the most in demand.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 28, 2018)

RichF said:


> Conformity, of course, is a drawback. Besides the desire to pursue freakishness (the aforementioned pet breeding and model anorexia), there is also the very strong desire to produce assembly line kids. It's already a fact that red-haired men are barred by most sperm banks in the USA, on the basis that there isn't enough demand for red-haired kids. But, hopefully there will still be enough cultural difference to keep some diversity. In the UK right now, red-haired men are the most in demand.



Those people are dumb then. Redheads are borderline SUPERHEROS!

I'm a superhero! But the findings would explain why I hate the dentist when they always used Novocaine on me. It never numbed me enough and when I had 6 different teeth pulled as a kid for the goodness sake of braces over a 4 year span it always hurt like a bitch when the dentist would twist and twist the teeth and then yank them out.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 28, 2018)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-46368731

https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/11/china-crispr-babies/576784/

This isn't going to end well for him. China has created a climate where these things are encouraged for all the wrong reasons, and now the world's got its eyes on that, and this man will be the first scapegoat.

Ethical concerns aside, there is a good reason he's the first, we don't want to do this because we have no idea what the long term implications are going to be on these designer babies.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2018)

Unauthorized by the university he was working for and his results have not been verified.  I'd call it activism.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 21, 2019)

Divide Overflow said:


> I actually like sensible application of this technology.  Editing out weakness to disease from our genes would be a positive step forward in human evolution.


Disease is a natural means of population control, what is sensible about increasing the amount of humans this planet has to sustain?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 21, 2019)

Well im really looking forward to my eighties now, 50 years from now  ,not only will the music be bleeps and bloops of screaming i hate ,there will be illuminated smart asses with a genetic ego taking all the jobs that the Borg leave behind in a world hotter then mars with all of us presumably living on the mountain tops on figs or mana dependant on religion, Joy.


----------



## largon (Mar 9, 2019)

CRISPR babies is the future. 
Genetic manipulation of the human species - besides cultivated organisms - is the only way we will get better than this sorry state we are in now. 

Now if they would find the genetic defects that allow existence of superstitions (bye bye religion) and moronic politics (bye bye reality-TV president)...  



Caring1 said:


> Disease is a natural means of population control, what is sensible about increasing the amount of humans this planet has to sustain?


Let's see you say that when it's _your_ loved one in a hospital dying of a disease curable by genetic therapy modern medicine.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

largon said:


> Let's see you say that when it's _your_ loved one in a hospital dying of a disease curable by genetic therapy modern medicine.


^ This. 100000x this. And it's something I'm passionate about.



Caring1 said:


> Disease is a natural means of population control, what is sensible about increasing the amount of humans this planet has to sustain?



Humans are not destined to remain on Earth forever, and we will spread to the Stars one day. If no other species of intelligent life is out there (I may subscribe to Rare Earth Theory) we will bring Art, storytelling, Love and compassion to every corner of the galaxy one day. Yes we will bring war and suffering too, but those are two sides of the same, human, coin.

Further thoughts (off topic though):

We are amazing, y*ou are amazing*: Each one of us is a collection of trillions of cells working together in harmony to create a walking, talking, biological super computer capable of _absolutely anything _if we set out minds to it. We have great things inside us, each and every one of us. One day we will shape the stars. Isn't it exciting, to know that right here and now, we humans are the precursor to what could be the most amazing thing in the universe?

Sorry I really digressed but i wanted to share my view. We will change, and evolve. We will advance ourselves and cure disease, the next step in human evolution is not at the hands of nature, but in _our own _hands. As long as the technology is used to benefit all of humanity, it is a great thing.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 9, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Another important direct quote:
> 
> The idea of gene editing to eliminate diseases .




Posibly the worst idea around I mean whats going to happen when we're all disease resistant and nothing kills us off except old age and then they frig with that so now we live to 200 years old just how many people do you think this planet can feed and water befor it becomes overtaxed


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Posibly the worst idea around I mean whats going to happen when we're all disease resistant and nothing kills us off except old age and then they frig with that so now we live to 200 years old just how many people do you think this planet can feed and water befor it becomes overtaxed


Read my comment above please.

Colonisation of other worlds is a very real thing. It will happen in the next 100 maybe 200 years I think. The moon first. Stop thinking we are all bound to remain on Earth.


----------



## Bones (Mar 9, 2019)

largon said:


> CRISPR babies is the future.
> Genetic manipulation of the human species - besides cultivated organisms - is the only way we will get better than this sorry state we are in now.
> 
> Now if they would find the genetic defects that allow existence of superstitions (bye bye religion) and moronic politics (bye bye reality-TV president)...
> ...



Tampering with nature never ends well for anyone.

And would be appreciated if you could leave out the quickie political/anti-religious snippets - Both are not on topic.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 9, 2019)

Don't worry about it you might cure disease but you still can't cure stupid. Alcohol, drugs, suicide, death finds a way. The smartest minds still succumb to these simple things.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

@Bones 

Human biological engineering is going to happen. 100%. It is scary honestly but I think it is necessary. We will advance beyond what our natural bodies can offer. In order to achieve the next level of technology we will need to upgrade ourselves too. Cybernetics, biological engineering, gene manipulation. These are very real and not far off.


----------



## largon (Mar 9, 2019)

Bones said:


> Tampering with nature never ends well for anyone.


Said a caveman to another when they saw a fellow use fire to cook food.


----------



## Bones (Mar 9, 2019)

And I believe fire and genetic manipulation are two entirely _different _things on so many levels...... In fact they are. 
I'll pass on all the genome tinkering thank you. 

Have a good day. 
And I'm out of this thread.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Bones said:


> And I believe fire and genetic manipulation are two entirely _different _things on so many levels...... In fact they are.
> I'll pass on all the genome tinkering thank you.
> 
> Have a good day.
> And I'm out of this thread.


I understand , and i respect your opinion. but i dont want you to think i am not a good person.  i just truly think great things can and will happen with this.


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 9, 2019)

"With unlimited funds and the ability to engage in research outside of moral and legal obligations,

China controls the most advanced technologies ever conceived..."

Slightly modified version of this :


----------



## Bones (Mar 9, 2019)

@ArbitraryAffection I'll chime in just one more time then.
I too understand and no, you're not a bad person for believing such could be of benefit, in fact I don't blame you at all for desiring something better. I just know even with the best of intentions when things go wrong, they go wrong.

We're not perfect and _mistakes will be made_, it's inevitable and think about who would have to pay the price of such or how severe it could be when it happens. 
It's best to leave well enough alone.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm sure it's been said already, somewhere but the optimism of curing all disease through these techniques is misguided. I'm British. I live in a country with a healthcare system. We are treated for conditions that would be fatal and in other countries, at a cost. In most other countries, such healthcare is not affordable. In many countries what we, in the UK, consider a curable illness, is a death sentence to somebody in a country where they cannot afford that healthcare. 

So, the point of the above statement is that this technology will be driven by private, profit-making industry. It will not be delivered to the needy but to the wealthy, those that can afford such treatments. And in many cases, wealth is not associated with productivity. I don't even need to say, life isn't fair to justify that. The future of healthcare and radical new developments in gene therapy will not benefit humanity as the optimists see it. It will be opposed by the conservative religions as tampering with God and opposed by the neo-leftists for creating unequal societies, and I guess, placed out of reach of many by profit-seeking companies. Hey, it's just like Deus-Ex.

As for space exploration? Same thing. Only the wealthy get to leave earth. There's always a pattern in human, environmental evolution and its design is always contrived by commerce.

Strangely, there is one caveat to this and it is China. I believe the political doctrine the nation ascribes to tends to follow 'what is good for the many...' and in that respect, it, as a government could roll out mass genetic manipulation to cure disease (as disease takes the natural resource of a human away from the productivity of a nation). It would be ironic, if, in thirty years time, China is free of disease, due to such an arguably Draconian approach, while the ideological commerce of the West is still riddled with easily curable but costly illness. 

And Bones is right, in at least a practical viewpoint. If disease stops taking lives, we will face an ever-increasing struggle for resources, which invariably, throughout humanities entire history, has led to increased conflict and violence. Our way of life would need to radically alter if we are to face a disease-free future. Agriculture, our food preferences, waste management, power delivery; all of these things tie us to a finite realisation. Before we become disease-free and long-lived human beings, we need to sort out the fundamentals of a sustainable existence, otherwise, our future suffering will be tremendous.  

Life is always destined to die. It is the one certainty.

I love Saturday morning realism.


----------



## R0H1T (Mar 9, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Well im really looking forward to my eighties now, *50 years from now  ,not only will the music be bleeps and bloops of screaming i hate ,there will be illuminated smart asses with a genetic ego taking all the jobs* that the Borg leave behind in a world hotter then mars with all of us presumably living on the mountain tops on figs or mana dependant on religion, Joy.


And they'll probably still be cheating in *PUBG*randiose


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 9, 2019)

largon said:


> CRISPR babies is the future.
> Genetic manipulation of the human species - besides cultivated organisms - is the only way we will get better than this sorry state we are in now.
> 
> Now if they would find the genetic defects that allow existence of superstitions (bye bye religion) and moronic politics (bye bye reality-TV president)...
> ...


You sound like a commi, do and think as you like as long as it's within my ideals. In fact other people in history have set out to do away with those they didn't like....


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> how many people do you think this planet can feed and water befor it becomes overtaxed



It's already happening. 



ArbitraryAffection said:


> Read my comment above please.
> 
> Colonisation of other worlds is a very real thing. It will happen in the next 100 maybe 200 years I think.



who and what can assure you that the human race will not be extinguished before that?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm sure it's been said already, somewhere but the optimism of curing all disease through these techniques is misguided. I'm British. I live in a country with a healthcare system. We are treated for conditions that would be fatal and in other countries, at a cost. In most other countries, such healthcare is not affordable. In many countries what we, in the UK, consider a curable illness, is a death sentence to somebody in a country where they cannot afford that healthcare.
> 
> So, the point of the above statement is that this technology will be driven by private, profit-making industry. It will not be delivered to the needy but to the wealthy, those that can afford such treatments. And in many cases, wealth is not associated with productivity. I don't even need to say, life isn't fair to justify that. The future of healthcare and radical new developments in gene therapy will not benefit humanity as the optimists see it. It will be opposed by the conservative religions as tampering with God and opposed by the neo-leftists for creating unequal societies, and I guess, placed out of reach of many by profit-seeking companies. Hey, it's just like Deus-Ex.
> 
> ...


Wow. Well thought out post. Thanks for this. It does upset me though. actually it makes me want to cry, a lot. I mean it's not your fault but my happiness bubble this morning just popped  I guess i should play a video game or something . I'm a very emotional, very compassionate and empathetic person (which is weird as i have an asperger's diagnosis o_o). I love helping people, making people smile and doing good things . Crunching for WCG is giving me purpose in a way, a way i can contribute. But reality is harsh. I cry at news stories all the time. it got so bad bow i cannot read non tech news. After Grenfell tower i cried for over a week every day and became extremely depressed and angry and it pretty much messed me up. I wish i never heard about it. That is an example 

I wish one day it will change but i guess is human nature. The suffering , poverty, hunger, death and diesease in the world upsets me. And as you said it is for the wealthy and rich. Some people have so much money sitting and doing nothing, or invested in schemes to make them even richer while 10000's people die every day without food to stay alive. it is _wrong._ We need an AI to sort this out. something that is not driven by pure personal greed.

I can't change it. So i live in my bubble. i am uspet  ugh.  But there has to be hope right? Saving peoples' lives is what i want us to achieve with this technology. But ijust didnt see the bigger picture i guess. yes we need to change before we can advance. In my Sci-Fi role play, tehre is a species called the "Aurc" and they are basically genetically perfect, disease free and their society is extremely well maintained. I mean like their population is very small. Less than million members. each being lives for 1000's of years, and reproduction is highly sacred, and highly controlled. Only enough to sustain the species. The Aurc are "at one" with their homeworld and its ecosystem. They believe it harmony and balance. There is no police in the aurc society because there is no crime. Why? Because they do not want to commit crime. :x

There is a small hint in my backstory that the Aurc were genetically engineered by another , mysterious "race" of "energy beings" (Kardashev V+). These "beings" have ascended physical mortality and become at one with the energy of the cosmos. Apparently they created the Aurc as an experiment of a perfect mortal race, an example to the natural races of the universe perhaps. (I leave it vague so even i dont have a solid canon, makes hte mystery more interesting^^)

The Aurc have a military of sorts, but it is purely for self defence as they have encountered, other, lesser races (including humanity) who seek violence against them (nuclear weapons). This is out of fear so the Aurc understand and do not retaliate, only to protect themselves.

Sorry i digressed about my scifi race but maybe one day we will be "energy" beings. Universe may die of Heat Death in 100-1000 trillion years. But maybe in 50 trillion years "humans" will control entire galaxies with their "minds".  #HardSciFiFan



Spoiler: PS.: about movie "Interstellar", spoilers here so if you havent seen it dont click!



ps ddi you see interstellar. i love this film, i love the idea and hint that "future" humans have become so advanced they manipulate dimensions at will.





Knoxx29 said:


> who and what can assure you that the human race will not be extinguished before that?


Hope.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Mar 9, 2019)

If they develop to humans, we will see Einsteins, Teslas and other genius people but people forget one thing, If you are changed your child genes, your child isn't English or other countrys and child isn't your blood. He/She is completely different. It isn't ethic and I think that China won't allow in the future because If China allows, other countrys will be develop to technology and use the humans.
It is really scary because we change the human nature. We didn't know the future, we need to be careful. Maybe we will destroy our future and our childs.

Another problem is AI,
Facebook developed AI and they scared fast because of the fact that AI speaks AI and they discover new language quickly. If they enter the Net, (Maybe they will kill humans) other different things to will happen.


ArbitraryAffection said:


> @Bones
> 
> Human biological engineering is going to happen. 100%. It is scary honestly but I think it is necessary. We will advance beyond what our natural bodies can offer. In order to achieve the next level of technology we will need to upgrade ourselves too. Cybernetics, biological engineering, gene manipulation. These are very real and not far off.


I agree with you. I think that we use for only disease not other things.


the54thvoid said:


> I'm sure it's been said already, somewhere but the optimism of curing all disease through these techniques is misguided. I'm British. I live in a country with a healthcare system. We are treated for conditions that would be fatal and in other countries, at a cost. In most other countries, such healthcare is not affordable. In many countries what we, in the UK, consider a curable illness, is a death sentence to somebody in a country where they cannot afford that healthcare.
> 
> So, the point of the above statement is that this technology will be driven by private, profit-making industry. It will not be delivered to the needy but to the wealthy, those that can afford such treatments. And in many cases, wealth is not associated with productivity. I don't even need to say, life isn't fair to justify that. The future of healthcare and radical new developments in gene therapy will not benefit humanity as the optimists see it. It will be opposed by the conservative religions as tampering with God and opposed by the neo-leftists for creating unequal societies, and I guess, placed out of reach of many by profit-seeking companies. Hey, it's just like Deus-Ex.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you.

I advise the videos,
https://www.ted.com/talks/paul_knoe...babies/transcript?language=tr&hc_location=ufi
https://www.ted.com/talks/jennifer_...it_wisely/transcript?utm_content=&language=tr


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2019)

@ArbitraryAffection are you a Boy/Girl? You dont have to answer if you don't want to.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> @ArbitraryAffection are you a Boy/Girl? You dont have to answer if you don't want to.


check my profile^^


----------



## Metroid (Mar 9, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> This scares me because it will be only available to the "elite", so there will become even larger divides in society that there already are. This has the potential to be amazing, for medical reasons especially. I mean we can potentially eliminate diseases and improve lives with this technology. But what I really do not want is 'designer babies'. Where do we draw the line with 'playing God' ?



There won't be a society.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 9, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Read my comment above please.
> 
> Colonisation of other worlds is a very real thing. It will happen in the next 100 maybe 200 years I think. The moon first. Stop thinking we are all bound to remain on Earth.



Well, if you are Hindu, they believe we already came from the stars (other worlds).


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 9, 2019)

Of course every controversial project starts with a Trojan Horse. Pretend that you are trying to do some "good", to be accepted. 
Most likely China will try to use this to breed super soldiers.

PS: In US this is not done because it is illegal, not because they couldn't.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Mar 9, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> Of course every controversial project starts with a Trojan Horse. Pretend that you are trying to do some "good", to be accepted.
> Most likely China will try to use this to breed super soldiers.
> 
> PS: In US this is not done because it is illegal, not because they couldn't.


Impressive genius, strength and powerful people also beautiful, handsome and they have got good voices.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> Impressive genius, strength and powerful people also beautiful, handsome and they have got good voices.


CHINAAA~ RISING!!!!! I personally welcome our new Chinese overlords. besides, they have the coolest looking tank so that's something i can get behind. That reminds me i should install Armoured Warfare again. Chinese tank line is the one i picked to max out first.

Sorry is very off topic.


----------



## R0H1T (Mar 9, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> Well, if you are Hindu, they believe *we already came from the stars* (other worlds).


No we don't


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

R0H1T said:


> No we don't


I assume you are Hindu? Can you explain pls


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 9, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Bioshock may come to life sooner than you thought.


Or Gatica..


Bones said:


> Tampering with nature never ends well for anyone.





largon said:


> Said a caveman to another when they saw a fellow use fire to cook food.


Bones is right. We've done more harm than good with biological manipulation. Genetic tampering has the potential to be worse.


Bones said:


> And would be appreciated if you could leave out the quickie political/anti-religious snippets - Both are not on topic.


This. Thank You.


sepheronx said:


> Well, if you are Hindu, they believe we already came from the stars (other worlds).





R0H1T said:


> No we don't


Who's to say we didn't? The universe is a very old place. There are a lot of historical variables which suggest our species might have been "seeded" here.


----------



## R0H1T (Mar 9, 2019)

I'd say the core belief is ~ human body is a vessel for soul. The body is mortal & expendable(?) while the soul is not. Human body you could say, is just a medium for soul & of course the soul is a part of God. There are many sects & gods in Hinduism but the core beliefs are pretty similar, though I'm not religious but I've grown up watching epic tales like Ramayan & Mahabharat on telly in the 90's - beyond that I've not gone too deep.





lexluthermiester said:


> Who's to say we didn't? The universe is a very old place. There are a lot of historical variables which suggest our species might have been "seeded" here.


You might wanna take another look at that post.


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 9, 2019)

Actually most (all) the elements that Earth is made off (including us) came from exploded Supernovae.
We are all made of stardust.
https://imagine.gsfc.nasa.gov/educators/lessons/xray_spectra/background-elements.html


With conscience  is a different story tough, that science cannot solve.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 9, 2019)

R0H1T said:


> I'd say the core belief is ~ human body is a vessel for soul. The body is mortal & expendable(?) while the soul is not. Human body you could say, is just a medium for soul & of course the soul is a part of God. There are many sects & gods in Hinduism but the core beliefs are pretty similar, though I'm not religious but I've grown up watching epic tales like Ramayan & Mahabharat on telly in the 90's - beyond that I've not gone too deep.You might wanna take another look at that post.



My quote is loose, but I've learned from my travels in India.  I will try to get the text my wife (Hindu Brahmin) explained to me. Hopefully to clear up some issues.  I may be mistaking Demon Lord Ravana flying Vimanas.  I'm told too much from her family that it's hard to keep track.

Yes, I know you believe Brahama is creator of all life in your belief.

Edit: sorry, realized your not religious.



SoNic67 said:


> Actually most (all) the elements that Earth is made off (including us) came from exploded Supernovae.
> We are all made of stardust.
> https://imagine.gsfc.nasa.gov/educators/lessons/xray_spectra/background-elements.html
> 
> ...



Current belief that is.  I have heard many theories and this latest one is one of those.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2019)

Isn't this how you get Khan Noonien Singh and the Eugenics Wars?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> There are a lot of historical variables which suggest our species might have been "seeded" here.



This. I subscribe to this theory. Also human beings are very different from all other species here, yet we are similar. But our bodies are too different too be directly evolved from Great Apes IMO. So I believe an alien species has manipulated the ancient Great Apes of earth and created a hybrid species, human beings, as an experiment. Thats what I think. And they are checking up on us, all the time. UFO's alien sightings, etc it's all too well documented to be false and hoaxes. Btw our government is either A) aware of this and co-operatign with the Aliens, or B) the "Elite" running the big countries are plants from the Aliens themselves. What's in Area 51??? It is NOT just a military air force testing base. I guarantee it.


----------



## 64K (Mar 9, 2019)

Is this the Science and Technology forum or the Science Fiction forum?

Perhaps it's the damned Goa'uld at work here?


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 9, 2019)

64K said:


> Is this the Science and Technology forum or the Science Fiction forum?


Is there any difference?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

64K said:


> Is this the Science and Technology forum or the Science Fiction forum?
> 
> Perhaps it's the damned Goa'uld at work here?


Is that a stargate reference? btw i just googled it and it is. But, i recognised the name as i watched an episode of stargate about a month ago. the one where the guy with the thing on his forehead had the alien thing inside him and took it out and gave it to the kid, or something? so those aliens are like symbiotic right?


----------



## largon (Mar 10, 2019)

One of the worst plagues of human mind is _fear for failure_.
Another great is _fear for the unknown._
Lots of combined fears in this thread. 

edit: sunday morning induced typos


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 10, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> This. I subscribe to this theory. Also human beings are very different from all other species here, yet we are similar. But our bodies are too different too be directly evolved from Great Apes IMO. So I believe an alien species has manipulated the ancient Great Apes of earth and created a hybrid species, human beings, as an experiment. Thats what I think. And they are checking up on us, all the time. UFO's alien sightings, etc it's all too well documented to be false and hoaxes. Btw our government is either A) aware of this and co-operatign with the Aliens, or B) the "Elite" running the big countries are plants from the Aliens themselves. What's in Area 51??? It is NOT just a military air force testing base. I guarantee it.



I think if you studied anthropology and archaeology, you'd see a great many factors of evolution playing out. It's pure fantasy to say we were seeded to become what we are, comet seeding theories for proteins and microbes excepted.

It's no different to subscribe to an idea based on no credible evidence, than it is to say 'anything' you want about origins. Besides there is the obvious convenience of ignoring the logical fallacy of the origin of the 'super-race' that apparently seeded earth. 

As for Area 51. Military bases working with top secret projects tend to be cloaked in mystery, creating self perpetuating conspiracy theories. It is convenient that the US appropriated German rocket and aviation tech and worked on that, post WW2, likely at bases such as Roswell. The delta wing stealth bomber has its roots in German design. Imagine seeing a flying triangle over the desert, when planes never looked that way...

As for alien interventions in our world... Just like Russell's Teapot, it is impossible to refute, which does not make it a truth. I'd also argue, given the media and human nature, such a secret would be impossible to withhold from an entire planet. 

So far off topic. 

But, back to CRISPR. It shouldn't be seen as creating something new but amending the chaotic and random mistakes that occur in nature. Nobody is suggesting eugenics but the philosophy behind the science is positive. But of course, it would need regulation to avoid the abomination of designer humans (whatever ethnicity). If you are cosmetically designed by an ego driven parent, you begin life with choices removed. If you begin life immune from disease, that is an opportunity to thrive.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Mar 10, 2019)

I'd love to have my genes passed to my baby he deserves this. the conspiracy theory is that the cia and obama will now edit my baby to look like someone else including michelle.


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2019)

There's lots of crap that could be conveniently engineered out. History of diabetes in your family? Heart disease? Maybe even something less serious like hair loss? 

As for overpopulation problems... well, we could always just... stop overpopulating. Imagine if each couple only had one child? That cuts the population down significantly.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 10, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Soulless beings.
> 
> Reminds me of a movie called The Island.


what about  *Judge Dredd*


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 10, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> CHINAAA~ RISING!!!!! I personally welcome our new Chinese overlords. besides, they have the coolest looking tank so that's something i can get behind. That reminds me i should install Armoured Warfare again. Chinese tank line is the one i picked to max out first.
> 
> Sorry is very off topic.



Remember this cool looking tank? Life's not a game.







Here's another bit of nice info about your favorite overlords. And no, this is not science fiction, its as real as this topic's subject.

https://www.wired.co.uk/article/chinese-government-social-credit-score-privacy-invasion



ArbitraryAffection said:


> This. I subscribe to this theory. Also human beings are very different from all other species here, yet we are similar. But our bodies are too different too be directly evolved from Great Apes IMO. So I believe an alien species has manipulated the ancient Great Apes of earth and created a hybrid species, human beings, as an experiment. Thats what I think. And they are checking up on us, all the time. UFO's alien sightings, etc it's all too well documented to be false and hoaxes. Btw our government is either A) aware of this and co-operatign with the Aliens, or B) the "Elite" running the big countries are plants from the Aliens themselves. What's in Area 51??? It is NOT just a military air force testing base. I guarantee it.



Don't mistake wishful thinking with reality and proof of certain theories... to each his own, but 'its all too well documented to be false' is the worst kind of 'proof' you can present in defense of anything. In that sense anyone writing a few books on any subject can take those books and say 'look, its documented so can't be wrong'.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 10, 2019)

@Vayra86 

sorry i get a bit excited sometimes and i live in my bubble so reality is harsh for me. My life is 75% video games i didn't mean to offend or suggest i condone bad things. i honestly just mean the type99a looks cool for me and that is 100% it. i see your point just wanted to make it known that i meant no implication that i support such acts by the Chinese government or anything. honestly iam lucky to live in UK as it is mostly a very nice country to live in. sure is not perfect but i do like the Uk. so yeah i'm sorry.

also about aliens i got really excited and i love sci-fi so... maybe it cloud my mind. But honestly there is"Something". the governments are hiding something, they even have paperwork on unidentified objects in the sky and seriously i do believe we have been visited by non human intelligent life~



hat said:


> There's lots of crap that could be conveniently engineered out. History of diabetes in your family? Heart disease? Maybe even something less serious like hair loss?
> 
> *As for overpopulation problems... well, we could always just... stop overpopulating. Imagine if each couple only had one child? That cuts the population down significantly.*


^ this. I agree with both points 100% and the second is very very valid, some couples have 5+ children and while having babies and raising children is very nice and rewarding, our current intfrasturcture, healthcare, resources and the earth cannont sustain our growth. A single child is the way forward. Btw if i ever have a partner in the future (also due to my sexuality) if i ever want a child(or more) we would adopt as there are many children that are already here and need loving homes.

your first point is really good. and i 100% agree there is no negative issues with elimating hair loss, the only gain is positive^^


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2019)

Sure, adoption is another way forward. You don't have to reproduce at all and can still raise a child. In fact, adopt as many as you want, that way you can still have a big family if that's your thing. You're still not increasing the population any and lending a big helping hand to somebody in need.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Mar 10, 2019)

hat said:


> There's lots of crap that could be conveniently engineered out. History of diabetes in your family? Heart disease? Maybe even something less serious like hair loss?


Due to the fact that we are humans and if you look up to history, you will see a lot of diseases in past such as plague. We cured plague. We will prevent diseases (only current diseases) but it doesn't happen now. New diseases will come but they are temporal. (I don't know but we create virus or other micrological creature maybe they will killing humans)


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 10, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> @Vayra86
> 
> sorry i get a bit excited sometimes and i live in my bubble so reality is harsh for me. My life is 75% video games i didn't mean to offend or suggest i condone bad things. i honestly just mean the type99a looks cool for me and that is 100% it. i see your point just wanted to make it known that i meant no implication that i support such acts by the Chinese government or anything. honestly iam lucky to live in UK as it is mostly a very nice country to live in. sure is not perfect but i do like the Uk. so yeah i'm sorry.
> 
> ...



No need to apologize at all and I noticed that bubble of yours which is why I wanted to offer some perspective


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> I think if you studied anthropology and archaeology, you'd see a great many factors of evolution playing out.


While there is evidence to this, there are some unanswered problems.


the54thvoid said:


> It's pure fantasy to say we were seeded to become what we are, comet seeding theories for proteins and microbes excepted.


Not really. There are parts of the Human genome that don't exist elsewhere on Earth, even in other intelligent species, and shouldn't exist within us. Therefore the idea that we were seeded is as valid as the idea that we evolved here. Both perspectives are only theory until proven, which neither have been.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 10, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> There are parts of the Human genome that don't exist elsewhere on Earth



This is true for pretty much every species you can imagine though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> This is true for pretty much every species you can imagine though.


Not to the level and complexity of the Human genome. We are very much unique from anything and everything else on Earth. There are aspects of our genetics the should not exist and can not be explained evolutionarily.


----------



## largon (Mar 10, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> There are aspects of our genetics the should not exist and can not be explained evolutionarily.


Feel free to elaborate. 
I'm not holding my breath on it though.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 10, 2019)

I wonder if this kid will play for the Knicks ?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 10, 2019)

largon said:


> Feel free to elaborate.
> I'm not holding my breath on it though.


Why is the Human nose so different from other great Ape species?


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not to the level and complexity of the Human genome. We are very much unique from anything and everything else on Earth. *There are aspects of our genetics the should not exist and can not be explained evolutionarily*.




Dude PM me your source. If we can do some quick sequencing and analysis experiments to show that we can get Noblel prizes!




/s



R-T-B said:


> This is true for pretty much every species you can imagine though.



Most amazing genome regulation I have seen so far are octopus and squid genomes. The complexity and bizarre gene coding/expression breaks all norms comparing to most species sequenced. If anything octopus and squids are that doesn't exist anywhere else on earth

Some quick Nature publication video










Given some other hundreds of thousands of years, ceplapods will definitely dominate earth as the next intelligent species.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 11, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Dude PM me your source. If we can do some quick sequencing and analysis experiments to show that we can get Noblel prizes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What will happen to us then?


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 11, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> What will happen to us then?



My speculations? Probably devolved into livestocks. Just as how dinosaurs decedents become the now widely consumed chicken.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 11, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> My speculations? Probably devolved into livestocks. Just as how dinosaurs decedents become the now widely consumed chicken.


Tastes like chicken I guess.. o_o

So in a million years when octopus are ruling the world, their scientists will study us as the ancient race of intelligent great apes that once ruled the earth before them. And they will study our ruins and fossils and eat us in their burgers. Wat.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 11, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Tastes like chicken I guess.. o_o
> 
> So in a million years when octopus are ruling the world, their scientists will study us as the ancient race of intelligent great apes that once ruled the earth before them. And they will study our ruins and fossils and eat us in their burgers. Wat.



That is oddly precise.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2019)

The solution is simple. We must destroy the octopus before they take over the planet!

I would say maybe we could respect eachother as intelligent life forms and not try to destroy one another... but humans can't even do that with other humans. Maybe we'll think about it when we're not so busy blowing ourselves up?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2019)

largon said:


> Feel free to elaborate.
> *I'm not holding my breath on it though.*


Oh please do? Always creates a beautiful shade of purple...


xkm1948 said:


> Dude PM me your source. If we can do some quick sequencing and analysis experiments to show that we can get Noblel prizes!
> /s


Hey, we might even unlock the secrets of the universe. One of which might be how to make good use of the Schrodinger's paradox going on with those two comments.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh please do? Always creates a beautiful shade of purple...
> 
> Hey, we might even unlock the secrets of the universe. One of which might be how to make good use of the Schrodinger's paradox going on with those two comments.


Er... what?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2019)

hat said:


> Er... what?


Just a joke. They were being sarcastic. Search engines are wonderful tools that they should learn how to use.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 11, 2019)

largon said:


> Feel free to elaborate.
> I'm not holding my breath on it though.



It's not an uncommon myth.  But I've yet to see substantiating science for it.  Counterpoint has quite a bit of science backing it up, on the other hand.



xkm1948 said:


> Most amazing genome regulation I have seen so far are octopus and squid genomes.



I mean if we are going by complexity onions win out on humans by raw code.  I think they actually are pretty dang high up there.  Not too worried about them.

More close to home, dogs have over double the dna of people, if I am recalling chromosome counts correctly.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 12, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> It's not an uncommon myth.  But I've yet to see substantiating science for it.  Counterpoint has quite a bit of science backing it up, on the other hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amount of base-pairs is one thing, complexity of genome structure is another. If we are going by shear genome size then wheat and corn would have won easily


----------



## largon (Mar 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Search engines are wonderful tools that they should learn how to use.


I'm having difficulties deciding which flavor conspiracy theory -site article this is about. 
Or do I get to pick?


----------



## Turmania (Mar 12, 2019)

As long as we can filter out the Democrats and lefties it is great news!  Humour aside, I don't like where this is going.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 13, 2019)

Experts call for halt to gene editing that results in 'designer babies'


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 18, 2019)

...natural selection is kind of broken due to medicine, healthcare, and social welfare programs.  Really the only way for the human gene pool to continue to evolve is through artificial selection (e.g. gene editing) since we've effectively defeated the means through which natural selection works (namely, survival of the fittest).  This incessant need to save everyone is leading to a plateauing of society where social programs engulf the collective effort instead of pursuits of science and advancement for a better generation tomorrow.

...yes, rampant artificial selection can lead to deepening of social class divides but to not do it is to ensure there's an ever growing population of the unfortunate suffering from diseases and conditions that should have been snuffed out by natural selection generations ago.  Yes, rampant artificial selection can also lead to the same outcomes of unforeseen consequences of mixing genetic code that turns out to be incompatible.

...on the micro scale (ethics and morality) artificial selection is appalling but on the macro scale (all of the things natural selection isn't doing because of science and society) artificial selection is what logically follows the failure of natural selection.  Think of what the differences is: people choosing mates according to biological markers versus people designing offspring based on logical decisions.  Does this approach not more reflect where society is at today?  Would we not rather control variables than leave it completely up to probability?  There already is a growing library of known genetic sequences that lead to infant mortality.  Imagine if all of that heartbreak and suffering would never happen again.  This is where the micro gets mudded by the macro.  Is it ethical to ignore the science that could prevent these needless deaths? 

...food for thought, anyway.


This realization has left me indifferent on the subject.  The positives and the negatives balance each other out in my view so come whatever may.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 30, 2019)

He (pun not intended) was sentenced to three years in prison for this stunt:








						Chinese court sentences 'gene-editing' scientist to three years in prison
					

A Chinese court sentenced the scientist who created the world's first "gene-edited" babies to three years in prison on Monday for illegally practising medicine and violating research regulations, the official Xinhua news agency said.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## witkazy (Dec 30, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> He (pun not intended) was sentenced to three years in prison for this stunt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jailed, burned at stake ,this stuff tends to happen to folks that try something new.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 30, 2019)

He broke Chinese law and if they didn't convict and sentence him, others would do the same.  Laws that aren't enforced are merely suggestions.

The concern was that China would let it slide but they didn't.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 30, 2019)

Sure,sure, not my point though .Point is, me thinks it is going to happen globally within a decade or so .Daily. Laws change ocasionally.


----------



## Bones (Dec 30, 2019)

They must be getting close to developing the super soldier they've always wanted, hence the three year sentence of solitary confinment in the lab to work uninterrupted.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 30, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Dude PM me your source. If we can do some quick sequencing and analysis experiments to show that we can get Noblel prizes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already had an unnatural fear of Squids and Octopus'.  Thanks.  I agree with hat.  Our only real option left is total annihilation of them.  Only thing I like about Squids is Calamari, and so I will do my part to eat more of them for the future of the human race.

I am all for gene engineering.  I thought that was all STEM cell research was about in some aspects - to be able to create super humans.  I mean, my body is already in the shape crafted by the gods or universe itself.  But I want to be even superior!  I want to be worshiped.


----------



## droopyRO (Dec 30, 2019)

I don't even want to know what our governments and top corporations do in the basement, regarding AI and bio-engineering. Warhammer 40k looks like a bright future for humankind.


----------



## Nero1024 (Dec 30, 2019)

I bet they are already dead by now. Born, doesn't mean can life full, normal human life)))


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 30, 2019)

witkazy said:


> Sure,sure, not my point though .Point is, me thinks it is going to happen globally within a decade or so .Daily. Laws change ocasionally.



The US private biological sector is way more advanced than this person from China. Remember, ALL of the sequencing/editing tech were innovated and perfected in the US. 





Bones said:


> They must be getting close to developing the super soldier they've always wanted, hence the three year sentence of solitary confinment in the lab to work uninterrupted.



If anything, it is a lot closer to reality in the west TBH. Biological technology is another field where US holds unmatched superiority.


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 30, 2019)

Next, a monkey with 2 asses!


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 30, 2019)

*hot potato: Last year, a team of Chinese scientists became the first to genetically engineer a human embryo. Now three of the researchers have been sentenced to jail time, fines, and medical bans by the Chinese government.*


----------



## Dmu (Jan 13, 2020)

Perfect ! they are going to far by doing this kind of things


----------

